# Need Help! How to introduce 2 male bunnies?



## aboudreau13 (Apr 6, 2013)

I am very new to the rabbit community. I have two 7-week old male rabbits. i bought one a week ago and he is used to having everything all to himself. i bought another male rabbit this weekend. I have heard that male rabbits can be very territorial. How do I introduce the two to each other without them getting aggressive? I tried briefly, but soon took my rabbit that I've had for a week away because he chased my newer rabbit. I really need some help here please.


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 6, 2013)

You really shouldn't attempt to bond them until they are both neutered. Most likely, at 7 weeks old, they will get along fairly well as babies (the chasing might or might not have started a fight) but the real challenge begins when they reach sexual maturity.

So even IF you would get to a point now where they get along, fighting could all of a sudden start later on. Then, that could put risk that they may not ever form a good bond.

Sooo, the best course of action would be to cage them separately but next to each other so they can see each other and smell each other. And don't let them get at each other so that means seperate free time out. Get them neutered, give time to heal....and then start the bonding process. Bonding involves daily bunny playdates on neutral territory (a room they won't be in like a bathroom or a kitchen) and increase time together until they are fully bonded. It took 30 days to bond my two.

Here is my favorite literature on bonding. It covers most all scenarios. You may have a bit more challenges bonding a same sex pair but it can be done.

Good luck!

http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/bond.shtml


----------



## aboudreau13 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you very much. I've read so many different things, I just needed to know what really works. They are caged separately. Also, what is a good age to get them neutered? I've heard various things.


----------



## aboudreau13 (Apr 6, 2013)

agnesthelion said:


> You really shouldn't attempt to bond them until they are both neutered. Most likely, at 7 weeks old, they will get along fairly well as babies (the chasing might or might not have started a fight) but the real challenge begins when they reach sexual maturity.
> 
> So even IF you would get to a point now where they get along, fighting could all of a sudden start later on. Then, that could put risk that they may not ever form a good bond.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I've read so many different things, I just needed to know what really works. They are caged separately. Also, what is a good age to get them neutered? I've heard various things.


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 6, 2013)

You are welcome!
I've heard of neuters being done as early as 3 month. Some vets have a weight requirement and want them to weigh at least 3 lbs before it is done so in the smaller breeds that might mean a bit later. Contact your vet to see what his/her specific requirements are.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 6, 2013)

There is no weight limit for rabbits. There is an age limit though. Some vets will neuter at 10 weeks but others will wait up to 4 months. Prince was neutered around 4 months when he was alive.

The weight limit is for cats and dogs, not for rabbits.


----------



## JBun (Apr 6, 2013)

Where I got my female rabbits spayed, they did have a weight requirement of 2 lbs. All vets are different on the weight or age they want a rabbit to be.


----------



## aboudreau13 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you all for your insight and help. Any information you have on raising house rabbits would be wonderful. Any techniques you have the have worked for you, anything of the sort. Im very new at this and am having a hard time finding reliable sources for information. If you do know anything, you can message me or email me at [email protected]. I am raising a 7-week old dutch rabbit (very energetic & curious) and a 7-week old mini lop (very calm and shy).


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 6, 2013)

Sweetie said:


> There is no weight limit for rabbits. There is an age limit though. Some vets will neuter at 10 weeks but others will wait up to 4 months. Prince was neutered around 4 months when he was alive.
> 
> The weight limit is for cats and dogs, not for rabbits.



Sorry that is incorrect. It is not uncommon for a vet to have specific guidelines he/she may follow. I didn't say that it's universal, but it's very common. That is why i told her to contact her vet.

My rabbit vet who has been in the business for 25 years and is registered on the house rabbit society's list of rabbit vets requires a 3 lb weight limit.


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 6, 2013)

aboudreau13 said:


> Thank you all for your insight and help. Any information you have on raising house rabbits would be wonderful. Any techniques you have the have worked for you, anything of the sort. Im very new at this and am having a hard time finding reliable sources for information. If you do know anything, you can message me or email me at [email protected]. I am raising a 7-week old dutch rabbit (very energetic & curious) and a 7-week old mini lop (very calm and shy).



This is a very informative forum and I would encourage you to post any questions you have. And definitely peruse the forum I'm sure you will learn a lot. I would love to try and help in any way but there is so much info on rabbit care it's a bit of a broad subject to just send you an email:spintongue let us know if you have any other questions!


----------

